# Newly diagnosed questions - one embarrassing



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this but I have just been diagnosed with Graves and have a couple questions. First, I have been prescribed 20 mg of methimazole but it says to take it once a day. From everything I read this drug is usually taken every 8 hours. Does anyone else take this drug once a day.

Also, this is kind of embarrassing, but I figure I will just jump right in.... Everything I read says hyper thyroidism causes increased bowel movements. But I am just the opposite... Severely constipated. Anyone else??

All my other symptoms are pretty classic.... Weight loss being the main one and exhaustion only when I exercise, fast heart beat, hunger.

Thanks so much.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to the boards!
I was on a much higher dose of methimazole and took it 3 times a day. You could split the pill in half if you are concerned. I would probably run this past the doc.
I had increased bowel movements, and still do since my thyroid was removed and I am hypo. The quality of my bowel movements has changed as well. I think everyone's symptoms are different. Not everyone gets all of them.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Chloe:

Everyone's dosage of methazimole is different, so I wouldn't worry about it unless in a few weeks your blood results haven't improved and you aren't feeling better.

Yes, constipation can definitely happen. I ended up with horrible diarrhea off and on when I was really bad, but you can also have constipation.

Please do NOT exercise while you aren't stable. You can have a heart attack. You cannot exercise until you have your Graves under control. Also, aren't you on medication for the racing heart? Are you seeing an Endo or a regular IM doc? I would suggest a good Endo if you aren't already treating with you.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had severe constipation while hyper.

Renee


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you Renee, Patti and Lavendar

Just took my first dose. Hoping this is my first step to feeling better. Didn't know to stop exercising until I saw the doctor. I'm lucky I didn't have a heart attack. I play pretty strenuous tennis and did a 30 mile bike ride before I saw the doctor. I really need to get back to exercising.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this but I have just been diagnosed with Graves and have a couple questions. First, I have been prescribed 20 mg of methimazole but it says to take it once a day. From everything I read this drug is usually taken every 8 hours. Does anyone else take this drug once a day.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome. No need to be embarrassed. It is true; hyper is "usually" increased intestinal motility and the hypo is decreased.

However, outside influences could change this around. For example, if you eat a lot of glutens or rice and little fiber, few liquids, the intestinal motility could be slowed down.

Try increasing fiber and fluids. If that does not work; please talk to your doctor about this as it is not a good scenario.

Antithyroid meds have short half-lives; literally hours. So, it really is best to take doses in increments. Please talk to your doctor about this as well. How hyper are you? And did the constipation start before or after the antithyroid med?


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Really,I shouldn't exercise until Graves' under control? My endo said nothing about that to me! In fact, when i am feeling particularly hyper, I have been going to gym just for the effect of "burning off" some of that excess jittery energy. Otherwise i can't sleep more than 3 hrs a night. It also seems to help my appetite and keep a little meat on my bones so I don't get scary skinny(94 lbs. before- 101 now! ). Maybe the key is not to overdo it, I only do the bike and the treadmill and one cardio class a week. And i walk walk walk all the time, my dog is thrilled.


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Andros,

It's hard for me to tell if the constipation started with the hyperthyroid. It was very strange. I donated blood in October and right after that started to feel bad. I thought maybe I had become anemic, but when I didn't bounce back I went to the doctor only to discover that I had hyperthyroid. He says it was coincidental that my symptoms started to show up after giving blood, but I really don't think I would have noticed them at that time if i hadnt given blood But since then my entire diet has changed. I am so hungry all the time I seem to be eating more carbs than usual. I always eat high fiber cereal so I thought I was getting enough fiber so I have added prune juice and flaxseed and will see how that goes.

Thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> Andros,
> 
> It's hard for me to tell if the constipation started with the hyperthyroid. It was very strange. I donated blood in October and right after that started to feel bad. I thought maybe I had become anemic, but when I didn't bounce back I went to the doctor only to discover that I had hyperthyroid. He says it was coincidental that my symptoms started to show up after giving blood, but I really don't think I would have noticed them at that time if i hadnt given blood But since then my entire diet has changed. I am so hungry all the time I seem to be eating more carbs than usual. I always eat high fiber cereal so I thought I was getting enough fiber so I have added prune juice and flaxseed and will see how that goes.
> 
> Thanks again.


Good and try fresh veggies either cooked or raw. Sunflower seeds and popcorn are great fiber. Absolutely great. Apples with the skin on.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was first diagnosed I was on 20 mg 3 times a day..now 10 mg 2 times a day.
I was not constipated at all, but now that my levels are coming down I am finding I need extra fibre as I am also on Slow FE for iron.
I had no desire to exercise and could hardly get out of bed. I wouldn't have as my heart rate was high.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

poohbear61 said:


> Really,I shouldn't exercise until Graves' under control? My endo said nothing about that to me! In fact, when i am feeling particularly hyper, I have been going to gym just for the effect of "burning off" some of that excess jittery energy. Otherwise i can't sleep more than 3 hrs a night. It also seems to help my appetite and keep a little meat on my bones so I don't get scary skinny(94 lbs. before- 101 now! ). Maybe the key is not to overdo it, I only do the bike and the treadmill and one cardio class a week. And i walk walk walk all the time, my dog is thrilled.


Please be careful exercising! It could do your poor overstressed heart in! Hyperthyroid speeds up your heart rate and it could be very dangerous to push it any further. If you absolutely can not slow down, at least monitor your heart rate!


----------



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, my 11 yr old daughter was just diagnosed in early Oct. after a year of terrible stomach aches and lethargy when she used to be an awesome athlete. She has been struggling (all her life, but much worse now) with constipation, getting xrays then needing major laxatives to clean her out, it's been miserable. In fact the constipation was the symptom that really confuses the Drs, since it's usually diarrhea with Graves. Her Endocrinologist is still not convinced the constipation is connected to the Graves. She is a very picky eater and does not eat alot of fiber, but she's been eating more apples and grapes lately, and I give her Miralax as needed.

Good luck and welcome to the Board!
~Ange


----------

